# Restaurant hood caulk



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

What type of caulk should I use for the inside of a hood.

The home centers have this stuff that high temp, but it's red, and in the fireplace section they have a clear , but it's rated for 500 deg

I don't want it melting into the food.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

There is no need for caulk inside of a commercial kitchen exhaust hood----
They are fully welded or folded----

I suggest you call a hood fabricator if this one needs caulk---but I have never heard of that---and I've built a few kitchens over the years----


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

At some time they caulked the inside seams, (outer edge of the filters. I can't say I have seen it before. Usually they only caulk the outside edge to the ceiling and walls.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

rservices said:


> At some time they caulked the inside seams, (outer edge of the filters. I can't say I have seen it before. Usually they only caulk the outside edge to the ceiling and walls.


Yea thats because of grease run off... Rip out the "caulk" and tell the peeps to run the filters thru the dishwasher every night like real resturaunts do.:whistling


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

caulk isn't going to do squat, especially when the hood & duct guys show up with that zero degree tipped high power pressure washer and a bucket full of sodium hydroxide to clean it...buh bye caulk!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

plus you don't want your caulk anywhere near a fan:no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CScalf said:


> caulk isn't going to do squat, especially when the hood & duct guys show up with that zero degree tipped high power pressure washer and a bucket full of sodium hydroxide to clean it...buh bye caulk!



thats gotta sting:sad:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> thats gotta sting:sad:


A buddy of mine owns a company that does that, and I have seen them things cut through the wires on an ansul system!


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

If you are looking to caulk the joint between the wall and the botm of the hood I usually use gray silicone.

30 years ago we put the entire exhaust system in with companion flanges and silicone gasket.


----------



## hdung91 (Feb 13, 2013)

Never put a caulk because later on there would be some repair and the caulk would cause the waste of time to take it out.


----------

